
Apple hires economists to argue App Store commissions aren't anti-competitive - balladeer
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-hires-economists-to-help-argue-its-app-store-commissions-arent-anti-competitive
======
danielchavez
I wonder if an 'independent' report from a firm thats hired by a company has
ever produced negative results for said company.

~~~
rbecker
If it has, the results probably weren't released. E.g.
[https://gizmodo.com/the-eu-suppressed-a-300-page-study-
that-...](https://gizmodo.com/the-eu-suppressed-a-300-page-study-that-found-
piracy-do-1818629537)

